

Alive Shoes: Y Combinator - lucaalive
https://www.aliveshoes.com/ycombinator

======
lucaalive
10/15% revenue share, discounts and a free shoe, depending on the quantity you
sell

------
minimaxir
There's making your own merchandise, and then there's trademark infringement.

------
t0
So this is like Teespring for shoes? What's your profit as a designer?

------
lucaalive
The Y comb shoe was actually a fun/extra thing!

